# MP3 players needed



## kermat13 (Jul 13, 2008)

Didn't know where to put this topic--hope it fits here.

All I want is cheap MP3 players that run off of a AA or AAA battery with a repeat function. 1 gig or add on card would be fine. I should be able to buy these for less than $5 a piece--but I am having no luck even on ebay. Anyone have any ideas?

I got a bunch off of WOOT a number of years ago and they have served me well--but i need more.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Check Big Lots or Family Dollar stores


----------



## cai88 (Nov 18, 2013)

Do you have a Five and Below? They have them sometimes.


----------



## kermat13 (Jul 13, 2008)

I will have to check there--thanks.


----------



## bfjou812 (Jun 6, 2008)

Check this link , I still have them ,not sure of the size though. If interested PM me and I'll check on the size.

http://www.halloweenforum.com/for-sale-trade-by-individuals/116496-prop-1-power-supplies.html


----------



## Frances Gloria (Jun 5, 2014)

I have one player mp3 need to sale but i m right now in France and how i can sent you and get back money ??


----------

